# Refreezing Meat FOR Cats



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I know you can freeze/thaw/refreeze/thaw meat for dogs, but is it safe to do the same for cats?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't see why not.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

As long as the meat was nice and fresh to begin with. Remember that cats can't handle past date meats as well as dogs because they have a weaker immune system. This is because cats are true carnivores and are adapted to eat freshly killed prey items. Other than that you should be fine to re-thaw meats!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

That's great, I can happily go grab a couple of frozen cornish hens from Walmart now and not have to worry that thawing, cutting them up and then refreezing them is going to make the cat sick. 
Thanks for the info (as normal)!


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

How many times can a cat be reforzen? The title says "Refrezing Meats and Cats" :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

:smile:Yeah, you are right, stupid title now I look at it with different eyes!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Doc, your alot sharper than I've given you credit for!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> :smile:Yeah, you are right, stupid title now I look at it with different eyes!


Fixed it for you :wink:


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

LOL!! That looked like something I would do!!:biggrin:


----------

